# 1964 Ford Falcon...restoration complete!



## Mangler

Finally done! This is my 5 yr project, finally complete. She has a 302 engine, C4 tranny, Rod and Custom Motorsports Mustang II front end with disc brakes. Pretty much everything on this car is new. Did everything myself with the exception of installing the front windshield & back glass, installing the exhaust system and spraying the paint. Thanks for looking! Can't wait to start entering her into some of the local car shows.


----------



## kelleyga36

very nice.


----------



## hunt4big1

man that is awesome!!!!!!!!!     I love old Fords


----------



## JWarren

GREAT JOB! I'll give $2500.00 cash for it...


----------



## Hut2

Sharp ride, Congrats!


----------



## Roberson

Beatiful ride..............who painted it?


----------



## Hoss

Good job.  Looks good.

Hoss


----------



## westcobbdog

very nice.


----------



## contender*

Beautiful bird, I'm workin on a 69 myself. Care to divulge what size tires and rims you used?


----------



## Mangler

contender* said:


> Beautiful bird, I'm workin on a 69 myself. Care to divulge what size tires and rims you used?



Thanks for the compliment. They are 17X7" rims, 245/45/17 on rear and 225/45/17 on the front. I believe the backspace on the rims were either 4" or 4.5"


----------



## Mangler

Gatorcountry said:


> Beatiful ride..............who painted it?



It was the last car that Baily's paint and body (in Martinez, Georgia) did before they sold the business. They were about the only paint and body shop in the area that still painted older cars. Most of them now days just do insurance claims (replacing panels and spraying them). I did the body work myself and had them do a final blocking on it just to make sure I didn't miss anything.


----------



## Shug

Sweet! Good choice on color and wheels


----------



## Bamafan4life

nice ride.


----------



## Mangler

Shug said:


> Sweet! Good choice on color and wheels



Thanks I lost a lot of sleep deciding on the color. My wife wanted red, but it wasn't for me. Always liked a silver car and picked it out by looking through countless color samples at the paint shop. If I remember correctly it was a Chrystler color code.


----------



## charlieman

What?  Only one pic   Need some more, maybe a motor shot

Great job!!!


----------



## devil-dog

Man! That thing looks awesome!


----------



## Sirduke

Man !!! I love old Falcons, had two 64 coupes, and a 64 Ranchero. Miss them cars. MORE PHOTOS PLEASE


----------



## 242outdoors

great looking car...nice work!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy

It looks great on the outside.


----------



## Inthegarge

Welcome to the Ford show circuit...Hope to run into soon....RW


----------



## cornpile

FoMoCo,she is a Beaut.Great work on a fine lookin machine.


----------



## CarMan

Nice job. I have a 63.5 Galaxie 390 car. Love the old Fords! Id like to see more pics too.


----------



## spaz1

*Nice*

Great looking car,, 4 a ford,,,lol really very sharp they mean a lot more when you do them yourself,,, great job.


----------



## ylhatch

sweet


----------



## huntaholic

*Looks good !*

NICE !!!   I know how you feel i have a 1977 f j 40  land cruiser i have been workin on 4 2&1/2 years got every thing but the top done, been in the body shop buss for 30 + years. Again Congrats !


----------



## rjcruiser

My dad had a 65 ranchero when I was in JR High....loved that thing.  Classic lines on the 64-65.

Very nice.


----------



## drawdown

*Ford*

Sweet !!


----------



## TJRNER

Very nice job Mangler.


----------



## Redbow

Thats a great piece of car history you have there. Nice job with restoring her too. I love to see the old cars saved. Good luck at the car shows....


----------



## GAdeadEye

Hey, pop the hood, open a door, throw me a freaking bone man, need more pics, love the car just want to see more


----------



## Mangler

*More pics*

Here is the engine. I'll try to get some better ones posted this weekend. These are just a couple I had stored on my work computer.


----------



## milltown

Great looking car.


----------



## Jody Hawk

Looking good !!!!!!!


----------



## Full Pull

Thats one sweet ride .
Great Job


----------



## Mark Brooks

Great looking Car!!!  I want one.  Have a 49 ford pickup that I need to start on!!!
Get girls through college and maybe then!!

MB


----------



## dax

Nice sled!


----------



## harley-rider77

Sweet Ford!


----------



## JonathonJEB

sharp


----------



## Furious

Very nice


----------



## Fat Ed

*nice*

good work


----------



## Woodscrew

Goodlooking Car. Wish I had time to work on my 67 Firebird.


----------



## Sultan of Slime

Man that is a sweet ride. I would sell my wife before I would ever sell that car, and she can cook pretty good!


----------



## Ballplayer

Detroit was in their hey-day when that one came along. Real American ride, I'd rather own that one than "any" thats being built today. GREAT WORK !  Note; that 64 was our family car when I was growing up except we had a 4 dr. 6 cyl., 4/60 ac. ( 4 windows down at 60 mph) which cooled great.


----------



## Sully52484

Good looking car. Got to love thoes old ones. They don't make um like that any more.


----------



## Shug

This is to all the guys that commented on Mangler's too sweet Falcon I've been watching this post for more pic's but they are a no show {hint hint Mangler} Don't sell your projects, you will always be sorry. Trust me I know....65 & 66 Mustang, 66 SS Chevelle, 69 Chevelle, 62 Ford unibody truck, 69 Nova, 69 F100 4X4 find time to work on them. Mangler I'm not trying to hijack your thread, just trying to get others to get the "BUG"


----------



## Mangler

Hey Shug...Thanks for the comments. I promise to get some more pics up soon. Deer season is in now, so my priorities have shifted!


----------



## Shug

Know what you mean brother, I wish back problems wasn't keeping me out of the woods.


----------



## Joe r

man thats a nice ride!
had a rag top like that when i was a kid
bout 19 are 20 sold it for 300 bucks,hahahah
i made 50 bucks off of it
oh for the good old days


----------



## Bubbaforsure

That's SWEET! 
I dont think Chip Foose could have done any better of a job!


----------



## mauk trapper

I love that color. Nice car.


----------



## ronpasley

great job looks nice


----------



## 45ak1911

gooding looking ride


----------



## rayjay

The original front suspension design on those cars made working on the motor a pita. Good deal going to the modern suspension.


----------



## J-Rod

thats  a sharp car


----------



## bany

Sweet!


----------



## jsimages

i have a 1964 ford falcon convertible all origninal execpt paint. nice looking ride


----------

